

Installing and using Apache Cassandra With Java Part 4 (Thrift Client) - va_coder
http://www.sodeso.nl/?p=251

======
josephruscio
It's somewhat annoying when articles of the format "Part N on this topic" do
not begin with links to parts 1 -> N-1.

